# Archery ELK-Hunters choice -Monroe Unit



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a note that DWR has changed Monroe unit to a no cow elk during the Archery hunt. Just came out on Aug. 5, 2011. Glad I saw it or I would have been in trouble.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It's been that way since they opened it to spike hunters. Nothing new. Hope you didn't shoot a cow in the last two years down there. Always good to check the regulations.


----------

